# 1968 Bachmann N Gauge Train Set



## KennyK (Sep 8, 2011)

Would anyone know what a 1968 Bachmann N Gauge Train Set (in its original case complete with instruction booklet and all parts) go for? I was thinking on putting it on E-Bay, but if it is worth less than 100, I’ll just give it to my nephew.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You might just as well do this.In 1968,N scale hadn't reached the level of quality that we have today.DCC retrofit is practically out of the question.And being a Bachmann set doesn't help much either.I have serious doubt that it would draw any attention on Ebay as their more modern offerings are of better quality and still not very highly priced.Depending of the lengths of tracks that come with it (generally an oval),value may vary but I think you shouldn't raise your hopes too high unless some collector gets attracted to it.Sorry.

If you decide to try selling it on Ebay,check if it still runs first.If you can't confirm this,you'll really get dirt cheap for it if anything.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it a steam engine by any chance? Its nice ya have it all in its orginal box!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Our local hobby shop has some Bachman kits selling for less than $100 now.


----------

